# ComboFix won't run



## dboiler (Jul 25, 2006)

My friends Toshiba with Windows XP Media Center Edition has some very weird things going on. I've been able to determine that it has Adware_SearchIT_Toolbar, Trojan_Agent, and Trojan_Virtumonde. I couldnt even get to any of the websites to download ComboFix so I had to use my machine to get it and copy it to hers. When I try running ComboFix, it just shows the hour glass for a split second and then goes away. Nothing runs. I've tried running it in safe mode too. Nothing. Any suggestions?

Dave


----------



## Jintan (Oct 4, 2007)

Duplicate requests - see here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Closing duplicate.

Please continue in your other thread.


----------

